# "We Interrupt this Program"



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

We may have some new members that have not read A.T. Hagan's 
"We Interrupt this Program"

You will be sitting at your computer, or having the tablet where you can read this for a good bit of time. It's long and you'll want more at the end of it.

We keep it in the Vault section, but here's the link for you.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ault/192640-fiction-we-interrupt-program.html


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

It's an amazing story..


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm on the first page and now I'm sucked into it. I don't know what will happen but I do feel that this is the only kind of event that will pull "us" (all humanity) out of our, take things for granted life styles, and bring us back to acting like good people again. That or an alien invasion.
Read the first page, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

excellent read.


dean


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Can't believe it has been that long ago. I remembers reading this as he was writing it, couln't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I miss Alan's posts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Speckledpup said:


> Can't believe it has been that long ago. I remembers reading this as he was writing it, couln't wait for the next chapter.



That's when I first read it also, You must be from TB2K at some point also.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Great read, but gosh Angie, there were so many symbols replacing curse words in there!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> That's when I first read it also, You must be from TB2K at some point also.


Speaking of TB2K and these kind of stories, I would highly recommend reading "Kathy from FL" stories. Excellent authour and stories that will keep you wanting more.

SC


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I still wish A.T. would get this book professionally edited and published. I feel it is that good. He covers so many things that many of us could take a lesson from, from self-defense, neighborhood relations and safety, even the abandoned pet problem that will surface in a PAW situation. Also, I believe he did a lot of scientific-type research on the event and aftermath. Please read the book if you get a chance. 

Thank you A.T. for writing this book and making it available to us.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

What is TB2K and PAW?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

bowdonkey said:


> What is TB2K and PAW?


TB2K = http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?86-Member-Stories

PAW = Post Apocalyptic World

SC


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for killing my weekend.

I started but did not finish this read awhile back.

Just finished; a really good read. Now please, go clean out my garage.


----------



## Country_Guy (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm trying to get to this story but when clicking the link it seems to be dead. I also tried searching in the "vault" file and I see references to it but cant find the story in the posts or a pdf or similar file to download. I appreciate any help.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Country_Guy said:


> I'm trying to get to this story but when clicking the link it seems to be dead. I also tried searching in the "vault" file and I see references to it but cant find the story in the posts or a pdf or similar file to download. I appreciate any help.


Same here. Says page doesn't exist.


----------



## Country_Guy (Aug 5, 2018)

I thought maybe it was because I'd been inactive and not posted enough but clearly that isn't your issue. Was it possibly removed?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Country_Guy said:


> I thought maybe it was because I'd been inactive and not posted enough but clearly that isn't your issue. Was it possibly removed?


LOL 159 posts ain't nothing compared to some of these people.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

I stayed up until nearly 1am last night re-reading Alan's story. I didn't finish it and came back now to pick up where I left off. Where is it??? When I saw that Alan had posted recently it reminded me to check out the story again. I'm super-glad to see him here, but really bummed that I can't find the story now!


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I read his story a couple of times back in the day and would be happy to purchase it if it is now published.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I did a search just now for the book's title. Found it back in 2013 but when I click on the link it comes straight back to this more recent post. It appears that book is no longer on the forum.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Space Cowboy said:


> I would highly recommend reading "Kathy from FL" stories.


She has her own site also:
https://motherhensstorytime.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I just found this:


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Won't load for me. Something about error 500.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

It loads for me if I just view it on this site. Did you try that?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes, I searched the title. Found it from when it was first published but when I click on it it leads right back to this post.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Yes, I searched the title. Found it from when it was first published but when I click on it it leads right back to this post.


http://xf.timebomb2000.com/xf/index.php?threads/we-interrupt-this-program.37222/


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://xf.timebomb2000.com/xf/index.php?threads/we-interrupt-this-program.37222/


That got it. Thank you.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

One of the best and most realistic movies is TESTAMENT from 1983. It is rarely shown now.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> She has her own site also:
> https://motherhensstorytime.blogspot.com/


Oh.. I'm glad you put this link up. Journal of the Zombie Years is my favorite prepper read and I couldn't remember the name.
No one has ever done it better.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

chickenista said:


> No one has ever done it better.


I agree.
I've spent many hours enjoying her stories.

I was reading "the Zombie Years" as she was writing it and it was nerve wracking to have to wait for the next installment. 

I wanted *MOAR!!!!!!

*


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I agree.
> I've spent many hours enjoying her stories.
> 
> I was reading "the Zombie Years" as she was writing it and it was nerve wracking to have to wait for the next installment.
> ...


Its been so long since I have been on her blog that I didn't realize that she had finished it..or the other partial stories.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Its been so long since I have been on her blog that *I didn't realize that she had finished it*


You can find the original here in all it's glory, as it unfolded:
https://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=35300&hilit=KathyinFL

She started it in 2008 and was still writing in 2012.

You can find Kathy herself here now:
http://xf.timebomb2000.com/xf/index.php


----------



## cranberryrose (Dec 4, 2010)

I would buy this as a paperback if he would just print it. Every October for many years, I read it (for fun.) I think the ending could be stronger, but all in all, it is engaging and informative. Wish it was in print.


----------



## cranberryrose (Dec 4, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can find the original here in all it's glory, as it unfolded:
> https://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=35300&hilit=KathyinFL
> 
> She started it in 2008 and was still writing in 2012.
> ...



The link with Quote, my email says the site has been hacked and collects passwords. So Zombies have taken over the link,


----------

